# Coco Fiber Vs. Coco Husk



## Newbie (Mar 12, 2014)

So I just got 3 new tarantulas, and I put in what I thought was coco fiber as substrate. When I looked at the package later it said coco husk. Is there a huge difference, and is coco husk bad or can I leave it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2014)

Then there's always bagged top soil, which some of us prefer.  Much cheaper and more natural for the spiders.


----------



## awiec (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally mix topsoil,sphagnum moss and coco fiber aka eco earth. The topsoil I get from lowes has peat moss in it too and is only a buck (though I did have to thaw it). The sphagnum moss probably isn't necessary but it works in place of a water dish for my slings and they seem to like decorating their burrows with it. This mix I prefer for my terrestrials because it holds just enough moisture but is firm enough to make good tunnels, my pokies/arboreals usually get coco fiber because they don't dig too much.


----------



## Newbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## CreepyCrawlies (Mar 14, 2014)

I think there is a difference in certain kinds. The names tend to get interchanged it seems though. The first coco product I got was exoterra coco husk, which I hated. The stuff was practically wood chips with a few individual strands of fiber thrown in. I've since moved over to their plantation soil, which is essentially eco-earth. My T's seem to really like it.


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

I've used both "eco earth" and "coco fiber/soft" and never had a problem with either. Haven't tried top soil.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought that same thing on accident once. The husk is much more rough and the pieces are larger. Cocofiber is soft and fine. I ended up mixing some of it in with the fiber for my burrowers. I liked the way it turned out.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 17, 2014)

Coconut husks will be easily rounded up and be turned ito a mound by your T. Seen it happen with some of my Ts. Quite impressive that their web can renovate their surroundigs to their fitting. Coco fiber normally just stays there flat out unless burrowed in


----------

